# WCG Announcement: 1 million years runtime!



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

Congratulations guys on your contribution to this amazing milestone! A pleasure to see TPU's 3632 years contributed!        

_via Facebook_


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------

